# need rods wrapped



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

i need to find someone local to me to wrap my rods for fair price i also have reels to trade for doing my rods also


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

good people in your area,wayne fowlkes comes to mind,just remember you get what you pay or trade for


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

wayne just did all my rods for me and i am very pleased. not the cheapest guy in the world but his work is great. like before u get what u pay for. i highly recommend him


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah wayne is real good


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

wayne fowlkes will not be wrapping rods until 2012 he just got surgery on both of his shoulders


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

wayne or john bishop


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

LIL JON said:


> wayne fowlkes will not be wrapping rods until 2012 he just got surgery on both of his shoulders


OUCH!!! haven't talked to wayne in awhile,guess i need to,....i wonder if he'll need his shop.......woops there i go dreaming again,haha!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Ya migth try sending a pm to Walt D. I haven't seen him on here in awhile, but he is local and does excellent work. There are a couple others local to you as well.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

*Wayne*

Sad to see Wayne not building this year...He wrapped a 13'6" CTS for me and I love his work


----------



## va legend (Jan 25, 2009)

Wayne is doing just fine is building rods just left his house and he was wrapping my rod


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah wayne called me his is wrapping rods but he has therapy 3 times a week


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm up the road in Newport News. What kind of stick are you looking to have wrapped?


----------

